

Resistor color codes, directly in DuckDuckGo - joewalnes
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=4.7k+ohms

======
freework
The first program I ever wrote was a resistor color band calculator program
for the TI-83. Memories...

------
romillyc
Really useful, thanks Joe.

